# Cyclogest expiry date query



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping I can pick your brains! I'm delighted to be pregnant after my 10th round of tx and as well as using gestone for progesterone support, my consultant has also recommended 1 x cyclogest pessary per day. I have some pessaries left over from a previous round of tx but they have an expiry date of JUN 2011.

Are they still ok to use or will the potency of the drug have diminished? After so many rounds or IVF I don't want to take any risks with this pregnancy and would buy some new if there is any doubt, but if they are still ok to use it makes sense not to throw them away (and waste money) if there is nothing wrong with them.

Please could you let me know your thoughts?

Many thanks,
Rose xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Manufacturers are only allowed to allocate an expiry date when they have absolute proof that the potency is within limits up to the day they allocate. They have to have the data. When I worked at a pharmaceutical company in the quality testing department in my summer holidays from university, I took part in testing products that were being kept year on year and the potency monitored. Only when we had clear ''within limit'' data, could we advise that the length of the shelf life could be increased.

They must be stored at 25 degrees centigrade and in a dry place for this to apply.

If it says use by or before June 2011 then it means they go out of date on the 31st May.
If it says expires or expiry date June 2011 then it means they go out of date on the 30th June.

Having said this, it does not mean that on the day before the date they are effective and the day after they are not, I just can't recommend that you use them after that date.

If you are in doubt as to the temperature of the storage then I would get some more. We would still dispense them to a patient if we did not have longer dated stock and they were going to use them straight away, making sure they were aware of the expiry date, but then in the pharmacy the room temperature should be controlled and monitored.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply!! Really appreciate it!

Rose xx


----------

